# Brisket overnight



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Cooked a brisket overnight in the Weber Smokey Mountain. Had a temp spike at some point that burned up my fuel by the morning and pit temp was down to 185. Turned out ok. Used salt and pepper









Done








Resting in butcher paper


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

looks like some good Q


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks good to me! Nice bark... what is your seasoning? I see course black pepper for sure.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

teamfirstcast said:


> Looks good to me! Nice bark... what is your seasoning? I see course black pepper for sure.


50/50 course black pepper and kosher salt


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks great, Congrats!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks good. All I season my briskets with is the same. Different ratio. Half a cup kolsher salt to 1 cup of course black prpper. Nothing else.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

:texasflaglooks likes some good eats!!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Try this sometime on a brisket. Montreal Steak Seasoning. You don't need a whole lot. Too much makes it hot I found. Not TOO hot, but kinda like when you buy "black pepper jerkey hot".


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Drew_Smoke said:


> Try this sometime on a brisket. Montreal Steak Seasoning. You don't need a whole lot. Too much makes it hot I found. Not TOO hot, but kinda like when you buy "black pepper jerkey hot".


Will do. Are you wrapping it during the cook? Keeping it unwrapped longer will mellow out done of the pepper.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I use garlic salt and black pepper.

Later
R3F


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks good Nick. I was going to fire up my WSM this weekend, but decided I needed to finish up some leftover Q I had in the freezer before I did another smoke. You can really pile some meat into those Webers. I've got the 22.5", and love it.


----------

